# Jupiter 2 Miscellaneous Details Thread



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm deeply involved in my J-2 Build/Re-build, and I had a question, so I thought I'd kick off a thread to address this and other issues like it. Does anyone remember the LIS episode where the pipe and valve assembly on the floor in the main airlock was shown?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> I'm deeply involved in my J-2 Build/Re-build, and I had a question, so I thought I'd kick off a thread to address this and other issues like it. Does anyone remember the LIS episode where the pipe and valve assembly on the floor in the main airlock was shown?


"Space Creature" 3rd season.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

FYI you can buy individual episodes of LiS off of itunes or Amazon for a reasonable $1.99 each. Im sure you can find them online also, but these are complete and uncut.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

*WALL BEAM LIGHTING PROBLEM SOLVED!* Glow in the dark tape, I have the 24 hour military grade, the stuff works great.

http://www.chemglow.com/


----------



## glw1960 (Oct 21, 2009)

VERY cool ductapeforever!!

Gary


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey guys and gals merry xmas to you all. I have a wish list for mods i`d like to see for the jupiter2. 1. redesigned wall beams that extend all the way up to the ceiling and attach to a connecting ring and design them to have lighting in them that will fade effect that can be controlled by a pot. 2. have the lighting effect also fade the magna panels in oposit to the wall beams . 3. recast the red ball in the center of the vital computer wall in clear to light it.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

That ball bugged me as well.. maybe another clear ball or something can just be substituted?


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

I have not received my Moebius Jupiter 2's yet like some of the other boys  so I don't know the exact size of the "gyroscope". I have been using clear plastic domes on my latest Polar Lights Jupiter 2's. An alternative to the kit supplied part would be to purchase the proper size pieces, tint 2 of them with clear paint and use those. If you want further accuracy, use a pin vise to drill a series of small holes on the top piece and add some flared fiber optics or the colored heads of straight pins. An orange LED can be added to the inside of the ball giving it the proper glowing effect. 

Here is a link. I have used this company for some time and they have excellent products and are very reliable.

http://www.kitkraft.biz/home.php?cat=229

Hope this helps.

Geminibuildups

*GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Your PL Jupiter 2's are awesome, and I think you'll be astonished beyond belief when you get the Moebius kit in your fine studio!
As for the gyroscope being cast in an opaque orange, that is something one of the after market producers can no doubt manufacture.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you. I am glad you like them. From the photos I have seen of the Moebius kit, it will be a great project. Can't wait to start on one so I can add some "bells and whistles".

Geminibuildups

*GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

geminibuildups said:


> Here is a link. I have used this company for some time and they have excellent products and are very reliable.
> 
> http://www.kitkraft.biz/home.php?cat=229


Cool site! I usually snag domes from Plastruct, as they are really clear and have no defects. This site says you can remove the little dimple at the top by using a sanding stick... how much success have you had with doing this?

Can't beat those prices, though!

In the meantime, if anyone wants this, download the picture below and shrink it to the right size, and stick it on a piece of sheet styrene about 3/4" behind the pod door. It comes as a decal on my decal set, but should work as well just on paper, especially photo paper. Hit it with a bit of light, and you'll be able to see it through the main viewport!

--Henry


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sanding clear parts is quite easy and nothing to be afraid of. Using something like a Squadron tri grit polishing stick works well. You can polish the plastic up very nicely. If you still have a milky or hazy area, dip it in Future (Pledge with Future shine).


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

g_xii said:


> Cool site! I usually snag domes from Plastruct, as they are really clear and have no defects. This site says you can remove the little dimple at the top by using a sanding stick... how much success have you had with doing this?
> 
> Can't beat those prices, though!
> 
> ...


I have a wide variety of the smaller pieces in stock and I have not had to remove any excess material from the top. There may be some on the larger sizes, but I have not come across it on the small ones. The prices ARE great. No minimum order either. 

Geminibuildups

*GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

In the meantime, if anyone wants this, download the picture below and shrink it to the right size, and stick it on a piece of sheet styrene about 3/4" behind the pod door. It comes as a decal on my decal set, but should work as well just on paper, especially photo paper. Hit it with a bit of light, and you'll be able to see it through the main viewport!

--Henry[/QUOTE]

Henry, Man, I gotta send out Christmas love to you. Here you are selling products-GOOD PRODUCTS- and giving stuff out for free, as well. My wife worked some magic and I received my Moebius J 2 this morning. I plan on buying *AT LEAST* the fusion core and decals set from you. I got my account all warmed up for when you get them posted!!:wave:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

kdaracal said:


> Henry, Man, I gotta send out Christmas love to you. Here you are selling products-GOOD PRODUCTS- and giving stuff out for free, as well. My wife worked some magic and I received my Moebius J 2 this morning. I plan on buying *AT LEAST* the fusion core and decals set from you. I got my account all warmed up for when you get them posted!!:wave:


Wow -- you wife sounds like a keeper to me! Very cool of her to take man-toy needs seriously! One in a million, I'd guess!

I have the decals finished - or rather, had them finished. I decided to start putting them on the kit as a final test fit. The only screw-up I've found so far is I made the Astrogator gauge about 1/2" too short, I guess I somehow clipped it. I need to fix that. And I'm going to apply the rest of the decals as well, just to make sure everything fits properly. I have not gotten too far, though! Progress pics are below (attached).

--Henry


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*size well be a challenge*

this is gonna be a job I look forward to, finding a place for a legs up display well take some doing. this kit is huge (-:

http://s180.photobucket.com:80/albums/x243/woof359/moebius J2/?track=share_email_album_view_click


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Beautiful henry, those look GREAT !
Bert


----------

